
Pokemon Creator Draws Creativity from Autism (2011) - oscilloscope
http://www.autismkey.com/pokeman-creator-draws-creativity-from-autism/
======
oscilloscope
"Sparked by his lost love of insects, [Satoshi Tajiri] wanted to reawaken an
awareness of nature in urbanized youth. Gameboy seemed the perfect medium. The
communication aspect of Game Boy profoundly touched Mr. Tajiri and the fact
that it had a communication cable lead him to realize that actual living
organisms could move back and forth across the cable. At that time, the cable
was only used for players to compete against one another, but he wanted to
design a game that also involved interactive communication. He envisioned the
competitive aspect of Pokemon as being ritualistic and respectful, like two
Karate champions or sumo wrestlers."

